# how to color my pasta?



## luvs (Oct 27, 2004)

i have the spinach pasta down.

but now i want to make red pasta... do i use beets or beet juice, or what?
and for orange pasta... should i add Gerber carrots?
how much liquid should i omit from the recipe, if any?
thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

luvs, beet juice is excellent for coloring pasta red, and hard boiled eggs and such.  boil the beets to loosen the skin, peel,  then grate them over a bowl. squeeze out the beet juice into another container, reserving the beet flesh. just replace whatever liquid you used to make the pasta with the beet juice, 1 for 1.

follow the same directions with carrots for the orange coloring.

with the leftover beet gratings, grate some fresh horseradish over top and miix together. it's delicious as a veggie side dish, and can be served cold or hot.


----------



## luvs (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks, buckytom,


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 27, 2004)

If all you want to do is to add colour, you can use use artificial food colourants. Assuming you are using white flour that is stainable.

But what is the point?

Apart from a little yellow colour when making "white" pasta, other additions should reasonably be for taste or texture or simply tradition.

So adding spinach is OK if you want green, OR spinach tagliatelle.

As far as I am aware, there is no other device which is added as a colourant. Do you want your pasta to taste of beetroot? Or banana? Or tomato?

Really, it is a matter for you.

Would the ponte del Bassano look better in stainless steel?


----------



## luvs (Oct 28, 2004)

darkstream, you ask 'what is the point?'
well, the point is, aesthetically pleasing dishes are much more appealing than bland-looking dishes.
if i was presented with a pork chop, navy beans seasoned with white pepper, sauerkrtaut, and mashed potatoes, plus a glass of milk on a white ceramic plate, i'd be likely to push the bland-looking plate of food away and have a few pretzels for dinner instead..
but if you presented me with a colorful dish, like my oh-so-favorite homemade spinach fettucini with mussels and red sauce in a handpainted pastel green and blue pasta bowl with little white fishies painted on it, i'd devour it.
IMO, cooking is as much about making a meal visually appealing as it is about making it delicious.


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 29, 2004)

Presentation of food is important. The Japanese have developed it into something of a
art form, though whether this is an everyday event I have some doubt.

Nature is rarely perfect. That is why I add a little turmeric to my pasta to immitate an
egg coloured pasta.

Chopped basil oxidises rusty brown very badly when defrosted in frozen pesto. So I
add a little green food colour to restore the balance. 

But I think that bright red tagliatelle, or deep purple tortellini would be very
offputing. More in keeping with the Rococo or Psychedelic periods.

And it is difficult enough to cook foreign dishes properly without hampering yourself
with flavours that are not intrinsic to the dish.

Still, it is a matter for you

Would you really swap a pork chop dinner for a plate of pretzels?


----------



## luvs (Oct 29, 2004)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Would you really swap a pork chop dinner for a plate of pretzels?



LOL, yes!
i've done it many-a-time.


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 29, 2004)

Right now I would swap all the pretzels in the world for one dinner of pork chops gratinee, with fresh sprouts and butter and sauteed potatoes.

Maybe one day......

Seriously though, do you have, have you thought about if you have a salt deficiency?

I used to crave salty food at times (mostly in the "heat" such as it is), but I now believe it was related to other things.


----------



## luvs (Oct 30, 2004)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Right now I would swap all the pretzels in the world
> Seriously though, do you have, have you thought about if you have a salt deficiency?
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pazzo (Nov 17, 2004)

Tomato paste for red, just reduce the water or oil content.


----------

